# Razr phone broke-speakerphone?



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

So im an idiot and broke my razr phone (verizon, i think its the 1st kind that came out) currently it is in two pieces, bottom and top portion. The top right now is useless and the ribbon is ripped. However, if you connect it and open it, the buttons still light up/ turn off.

The bottom half is functional, i can call and recieve calls, however since the earpiece is on top i cannot hear anything. My question is how do you turn on speakerphone by using only the bottom portion of the phone? Any help can save me 50 bucks until my 2 yr contract ends in June.

Thanks
Nardopolo


edit:also does anyone know how much this affects my reception?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hold down the left soft key until a message comes up saying "Speakerphone On". This apparently only works when you are in a call. Speakers are poor quality and lower volume than most users want.

Use clear ribbon tape (like Scotch tape or Sellotape) to hold the ribbon together, not electrical tape or wide packing tape. If you need to make an adjustment, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

yea a couple of problems

the left soft key during a call is the mute button (checked on my friends razr) so still i have no way of turning on speakerphone... however i was thinking of maybe getting a headset to answer calls would this work?

another thing, the scoth tape/sellotape thing, i dont know how to hold the ribbon together, 
a) its cut in half and 
b) when u open the phone the tape rips off

also any idea how this affects your reception?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am assuming that the jack for a headset is on the part of the phone that is not broken. If this is the case, I would think that a headset would be fully operational.

As for reception, I honestly have no idea. If you can get a schematic diagram of your cell phone, I could see. I can't find one anywhere, surprise!


----------



## ryancambell (Dec 14, 2007)

i am having the same problem


----------

